# Missing zpool in opensolaris and FreeBSD 8



## saoirse87 (Feb 24, 2011)

hi forum folks. my pleasure to be using FreeBSD again.

I broke for opensolaris when they introduced ZFS. Opensolaris is sinking so I'm jumping back on FreeBSD and hopefully bringing my data with me.

zpool import on opensolaris or FreeBSD returns nothing.

SunOS indiana 5.11 snv_134b
This system is currently running ZFS filesystem version 4.
This system is currently running ZFS pool version 22.
(the zpool in question is version 14 though)

FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE
at boottime, debugging notes 
	
	



```
zfs: unsupported version 15
```
 not quite sure what disk is of concern?
ZFS filesystem version 3
ZFS pool version 14.

The last command that I issued from opensolaris were...


```
zpool export tank
zpool import tank nas
```

and then I'm not sure whether I exported nas again or not. Either way, my raidz pool from opensolaris is... missing.

Any help would be appreciated guys.


----------



## saoirse87 (Feb 24, 2011)

(I should like to add that the RAIDZ lives on a supermicro aoc-sat2-mv8 (8 port SATA) though I've recompiled the kernel without the troublesome htprr binary blob)


----------



## saoirse87 (Feb 24, 2011)

Unplugging HDs made the HDs available. Maybe it was a power thing. Thought-provoking if not lonely thread. Take care guys!


----------



## jem (Feb 24, 2011)

The zpool version is too new for FreeBSD to understand.

FreeBSD 8.2, just released, only recognises up to version 15 of ZFS.  It won't understand version 22 from OpenSolaris.


----------

